# MAC #217 and #224 brushes question



## Sanne (Mar 28, 2005)

which one is your favorite? I allready have the se224, and now I want another blending brush

the 217?





or the 222?


----------



## foreveratorifan (Mar 28, 2005)

I prefer the 217....


----------



## MizMac (Mar 28, 2005)

i like the 222 for crease work and then I buff it out with the 224. I actually like the 217 for buffing in concealer under the eyes.  It gives such an amazing finish!  So I say go for both!!!


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MizMac* 
_i like the 222 for crease work and then I buff it out with the 224. I actually like the 217 for buffing in concealer under the eyes.  It gives such an amazing finish!  So I say go for both!!!_

 
DITTO!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have them both and love them equally!


----------



## jennhle (Mar 28, 2005)

i like the 217 for concealer and eyeshadow bases.  a mac make-up artist suggested the 217 for cream colour bases and paints because it allows you to apply a very thin layer which will minimize eyeshadow creasing.  make sense?  thanks.


----------



## Alexa (Mar 28, 2005)

222!!!!! ooooomg my fav brush ever


----------



## Janice (Mar 28, 2005)

217


----------



## user2 (Mar 28, 2005)

That's a tie so far....


----------



## TipTopTap (Mar 28, 2005)

If I had to choose, I would go for 222- it's the best crease brush but can be used for just about anything.


----------



## ooothaoweeooo (Mar 29, 2005)

222!!! i love that brush!!!


----------



## Sanne (Mar 29, 2005)

is the 217 better than the 224? I really love the 224, and I don't want a duplicate, but a whole other thing... I'm kinda thinking about the 222 now


----------



## charms23 (Mar 29, 2005)

Well I think the 224 is kinda similar to the 217...so I would recommend getting the 222


----------



## Janice (Mar 29, 2005)

I don't feel the 217 is similar to the 224, the 224 bristles are softer and longer and tapered/cut differently at the tip. The 217 is shorter, denser, and stiffer. It's a blending blush and a great one at that!


----------



## sillymoo (Mar 29, 2005)

Got the 222 which i think is fab. Because of what has been written here i think i'll have to check the 217 out now!!


----------



## midnightlouise (Mar 29, 2005)

217!!


----------



## MACisLOVE (Dec 28, 2005)

*brush 222 vs. 224*

what are the differences? what do you use the 222 brush for?


----------



## angela (Dec 28, 2005)

I have both! 222 is narrower and can also be used on the crease.. it gets in the crease better than the 224. I think the 224 is great for the crease and overall blending. But 222 can help you define and blend color into the crease a bit better.


----------



## MACisLOVE (Dec 29, 2005)

the 222 sounds/looks a lot like the 217 which i have, i've been debating for quite a while whether to get the 222 or not


----------



## user4 (Dec 29, 2005)

the 222 and 217 are a bit different. the 222 is thinner and can get into the crease a little better. the 217 sometimes makes the color spread a little too much. and i'm with angela on the 224, it's great for all over blending but i cant really make it work too well for me for the crease.


----------



## so_siqqq (Dec 29, 2005)

The 222 is better for the crease while the 224, which is bigger than the 222, is better for blending and adding a wash of color to the lids.


----------



## Sanne (Dec 29, 2005)

I agree with the above! and I wanna add that the 224 is made of syntethic hair, and the 222 is made of goat hair, and the brushes with goat hair tend to apply colors more vibrant


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Feb 26, 2006)

*224 eye brush - Amazing brush, 187 for the eyes!*

I just got this on Friday and i wish it had been the first eye brush i got because it is amazing!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  My application has gone from mediocre to professional looking just because of this brush and it blends everything beautifully and seamlessly and i can apply a crease, wash colour over the lid and do outer third and highlight just with this brush.
I love the fact it doesn't let you pick up too much colour in one go and you have to put in no effort in moving it around and blending. I haven't been playing around with eye makeup alot lately because i needed lots of problems solving and this brush has solved them all and now i'm ready to play again!

This is the 187 for eyes for me!


----------



## poppy z (Apr 14, 2006)

*mac brush 224*

Hi !

I would like to have the 224 mac brush to crease and for blending. But I'm wondering if it is really necessary. I have the 2 brushes sets from holiday 2005 and I use the 219 for creasing. But I research a brush for blend the colors and to make a large creasing (I hope you see what I mean, the 219 makes a thin creasing). 
I saw a MA using the 224 brush and it seems me great.
So, if you have it, what do you think about. How often to you use it and for what?
Thx you all


----------



## scentofevil (Apr 14, 2006)

i like the 224 brush and all, but personally i find it a little rough to the touch.  for crease work and blending i much prefer the 217 brush, which is softer and diffuses color well.  i use my 217 every single day to blend my eyeshadow and do my crease.  the 217 is also slightly cheaper than the 224.  

i love the 219 but i can't seem to use it for crease work...the application is very concentrated and i always end up having to blend forever, so i use a bigger brush with the same shape from another company.  

hope that helped!


----------



## Nikki0211 (Apr 14, 2006)

I love the 224...I can't do my make up without it anymore! lol It's one of my favorite brushes. I'd say if you have the money, it's a great investment.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Apr 14, 2006)

I used to love the 224 but I find myself hardly reaching for it anymore. I like the 222 better because it's a little smaller.


----------



## YOOTOPiA (Apr 15, 2006)

i like the 225 for crease work and the 224 to darken the crease or the outer v


----------



## allan_willb (Apr 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YOOTOPiA* 
_i like the 225 for crease work and the 224 to darken the crease or the outer v_

 
i hardly use my 224 i use my 222 much more often but i dont know how you could use the 225 for crease work its big...i have that one also but never tried it yet.....hmmmm now i just godda try it.


----------



## brandi (Apr 15, 2006)

i agree with above! i used to use my 224 all the time but ever since i got my 222 i never ever reach for my 224!!! i feel that the 222 is softer and more precise to what i really want!


----------



## Classic Beauty (Apr 15, 2006)

The 224 is too big for crease work, and it's hard to blend with.  I don't really reach for it anymore because for me it's useless.


----------



## midnightlouise (Apr 15, 2006)

I really like it and use it all the time for blending, but I don't have the 222 to compare it to so I'm not much help there


----------



## Wattage (Apr 15, 2006)

I think the 224 is great especially if you already have the 219 for application. I have a fairly deep and large crease area and find the combination of these two works best for me.


----------



## poppy z (Apr 15, 2006)

Thx all for your advices. I have 219 and for a thin creasing it's great. But I'am looking for a large creasing. So I think 224 would be good.


----------



## depecher (Apr 15, 2006)

Have you thought about the 272 for crease work? I have the 219, 222 and 272. I don't reach for the 222 anymore. I find that the 272 does the job for me.


----------



## poppy z (Apr 15, 2006)

The 272 looks great, I didn't know this brush. I will ask a MA next friday (the day I go for makeup shopping) because now between 224 and 272 : I don't know!!! I'm totaly lost!


----------



## depecher (Apr 15, 2006)

Do you go to the MAC store or a counter? The 272 is only available at a free standing store. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would ask to try both brushes when you go. You can see which is easier for you to work with. I hope this helps.


----------



## poppy z (Apr 15, 2006)

I don't go to the pro shop. I will go in a mac stand in the Galeries Lafayettes in Paris.
Yes, I will test the brushes before buy. I will make a light makeup and add few colors with the brush at the mac stand. Thx for your help depecher! I love depeche mode too!!!


----------



## d_flawless (Apr 15, 2006)

i use the 224 everyday, it's great for blending and application. i prefer that over the 219 though, since i tend to get a little carried away with that brush because it's so small and i put on too much product; with the 224 i tend to just add product if i need to. 
it was like the second MAC brush i bought and i LOVE it, get it


----------



## user79 (Jun 11, 2006)

I love the 222!


----------



## bebs (Jun 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MizMac* 
_i like the 222 for crease work and then I buff it out with the 224. I actually like the 217 for buffing in concealer under the eyes.  It gives such an amazing finish!  So I say go for both!!!_

 
I'm actully a bit different I like the 217 for eyeshadow and blending and the 222 as concealer just learn what you like to use them for, I guess.


----------



## bellaetoile (Jun 11, 2006)

the 217.


----------



## GreekChick (Jun 11, 2006)

222 hands down! way better than the 224 as well IMO...


----------



## Eemaan (Jun 14, 2006)

222 much more focused crease work, i need to get another actually for those mornings when i realise i havent given my other 222 a cleaning


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Jun 14, 2006)

I love the 217, it's very versatile. The 222 is great for crease work but not too much else imo.

Good Luck!


----------



## lara (Jun 14, 2006)

217 for me. I own five of them, I'm all over it like a cheap suit.


----------



## Pushpa (Jun 14, 2006)

i'd say both because you can use them for diff situations

the 217 is a great brush for blending and getting a smooth finish as ppl have sd when using it to apply concealer and paints and whatever else

the 222 is a wonderful crease brush becaue it is like a long cylinder it deposits maximum color and really buffs the color out

both are great brushes and are good investments


----------



## MissMarley (Jun 14, 2006)

i love my 217 for emollient based products and for patting down color into them- it's my favorite brush to work pigments into a cream color base


----------



## shriekingviolet (Jun 15, 2006)

217 all the way!  I own both brushes, but I get more use out of my 217 as it's much more versatile.  It's lovely for an allover wash for both cream and powder shadows, good for blending, good for soft creases, good for concealer.  Really, I think the list of what it's not good for is shorter than what you can use it for.  It's fabulous!  I want a second one!

If I ever had to pair down my brush collection to include only a few eye brushes, my 217 would make the cut, but my 222 would not.  The 222 is a good crease brush, but it just can't compare to usefulness of the 217.


----------



## Pascal (Jun 15, 2006)

217 all the way


----------



## sewpunk (Aug 3, 2006)

I agree.  I LOVE the 224!  It was my first e/s brush actually.


----------



## eco (Aug 3, 2006)

For controlled eye shadow application. This brush has soft fibers which taper to form a medium size dome shape.

i don't have this yet...now i am very interested
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  my fav is the 252.


----------



## User67 (Aug 3, 2006)

What's the diffence between the 224 & the 222 brush?


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Aug 3, 2006)

the 222 is much slimmer and better for defining the crease.
i agree, the 224 is a great all around brush, amazing for when traveling so you don't need to bring an arsenal of brushes!!


----------



## foxyqt (Aug 3, 2006)

224 is GREAT! the first time I used it I was like omg I LOVE this thing lol =)


----------



## KJam (Aug 3, 2006)

I love my 224. Another great eye brush is the 272


----------



## liquidstar (Aug 4, 2006)

I've had this brush for a while now and for some reason I've never figured out how to use it.


----------



## a914butterfly (Aug 4, 2006)

i like my 239 brush, but maybe when i have some extra money i will buy the 224 to try


----------



## Indigowaters (Aug 4, 2006)

I want to get this cause I’ve seen it in a lot of tutorials. But tuition time is coming up


----------



## Indigowaters (Aug 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *liquidstar* 
_I've had this brush for a while now and for some reason I've never figured out how to use it._

 
Go here:

http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=49140


----------



## cloverette (Aug 4, 2006)

what the 224 is to you is the 217 to me. i LOVE it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




btw- does anyone know what the difference is between the two?


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 4, 2006)

uh oh now i have to get one. thanks a lot! j/k i've been eyeing it for some time and this confirmed it's amazing-ness... ty ladies!


----------



## liquidstar (Aug 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indigowaters* 
_Go here:

http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=49140_

 
 Thank you!


----------



## cindy (Nov 21, 2006)

*217 or 224?!*

So I'm ordering some brushes online and I am for sure getting the 239 for all over lid cover but I can't decide between the 217 or 224 for blending everything together.

What do you suggest?

And also...should I get a seperate brush for the crease?  If so...which?


----------



## Indigowaters (Nov 21, 2006)

My MA suggested that I get the 217 cause it's basically the same and $6.50 cheaper.


----------



## pugmommy7 (Nov 21, 2006)

I love my 224 and I use the pencil brush for crease application. I love them both. hth


----------



## mekaboo (Nov 21, 2006)

The 217 is a nice brush and I use if for crease work but it is very stiff and doesnt really allow you to control the application of color if you know what I mean. The 217 is an excellent blending brush also.  The 224 is great because it is softer and you can control it better.  If you are new to using brushes, try the 224 first.  The 219 is good for very precise crease work and the 224 will blend it out.


----------



## labwom (Nov 21, 2006)

I have both and I rarely even use the 224. I use the 217 almost everyday! I love that brush!


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Nov 21, 2006)

I have both and love both for separate reason but I have to say 224 is my favorite!!  It just makes my e/s look flawless and soft.


----------



## n_c (Nov 21, 2006)

I would say go with the 217 for blending, I have the 224 and I hardley reach for it, hth


----------



## redambition (Nov 22, 2006)

i prefer the 217, the 224 is a bit too big for my lids. i can use it sometimes, but i find the 217 more controllable.


----------



## baby_love (Nov 22, 2006)

I think the 224 is a great blending brush.  I use it for my brow highlight, blending, putting colors onto the lid,crease, outer corner...pretty much everything.  I think it's very versitile and isn't as stiff as the 217 so you can blend to colors together w/o messing them up (?  I don't understand what I just said haha)  the 224 is awesome.  

and come to think of it, I did my entire look this morning with just the 224 brush.


----------



## prinzessin784 (Nov 22, 2006)

I love the 224!!


----------



## obbreb (Nov 23, 2006)

I'll get both if I were you but I'll definitely snag the 224 brush first!


----------



## madkitty (Nov 23, 2006)

it is literally personal taste - my MA recommended the 217 but I hate it and use it now for highlighting....the 224 however is my baby and I love it to bits for blending


----------



## foxyqt (Nov 23, 2006)

I vote for #224! love it =) great for blending and the "windshield wiper" technique


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 23, 2006)

IMO, this is the HG crease brush. I use this every day:  

http://www.sephora.com/browse/produc...egor  yId=3976 

In case the link doesn't work for you, it is the Nars Small Dome Brush #12.  It is slightly bigger and fluffier than the MAC #219 pencil brush.  I place the colour with the Nars #12, then blend it out with a MAC #217 or #224.  It is my secret weapon! HTH


----------



## cloverette (Nov 23, 2006)

217


----------



## citytolove (Nov 23, 2006)

I use the 217 for crease work and the 224 for blending. It really comes down to preference though and how dark you want your crease to be. The 224 allows for a more sheer application, while the 217 is great for packing on color.


----------



## erica_1020 (Jan 3, 2007)

If you have both (like me) what do you use each for?  I was using #217 for blending but I saw a national MA use it for application so I bought #224 for blending.  Please let me know how you use these brushes so I can get the best application with them.


----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 3, 2007)

I use my 217 more for applying and the 224 for blending. I had the 224 first, so I'm used to blending with it.


----------



## d_flawless (Jan 3, 2007)

i use the 217 for concealer, color application on lid if the color won't pack on well (usually lustres), or pigment application
the 224 is one of my faves...great for blending in the outer corners, applying crease color. it's more soft and rounded tip is more useful for my eye shape than the 217 for blending


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Jan 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_I use my 217 more for applying and the 224 for blending. I had the 224 first, so I'm used to blending with it._

 






 Me too!  224 is great for blending all the edges to make everything all soft and purdy!


----------



## erica_1020 (Jan 3, 2007)

Thanks everyone y'all are great!


----------



## MisStarrlight (Jan 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *d_flawless* 

 
_i use the 217 for concealer, color application on lid if the color won't pack on well (usually lustres), or pigment application
the 224 is one of my faves...great for blending in the outer corners, applying crease color. it's more soft and rounded tip is more useful for my eye shape than the 217 for blending_

 
Me too!


----------



## redambition (Jan 3, 2007)

i must be alone in not really liking the 224 for blending.

I find that the 224 is too big to blend gently, so i end up with a bit of a mess.

I use the 224 to apply a wash of colour sometimes, or to apply powder (like blot) to my eyelid. I use the 217 to blend.


----------



## amoona (Jan 3, 2007)

I actually want to get the 217 because I love my 224 but want a smaller version as well. I heard the 217 is good for blending and for putting on fluideline as a shadow.


----------



## chocula (Jan 4, 2007)

I like the 217 for its versatility (blending, application, can use with emollient products like fluidlines).  I use the 224 for the overall, final blend or color washes.  It's just a little too big for my crease.  I also adore the 222 for blending/crease work.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 4, 2007)

I use the #224 for a soft crease colour, then the Nars Small Domed Eye Brush for the outer "V" (aka Nars #12 brush), then the #217 for overall blending.   That Nars #12 brush is my HG.  It is amazing.  It is like a baby #224.  It is much softer than the MAC #219 Pencil Brush, but still allows a good delivery of colour.  MAC could use a version of that brush.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Jan 5, 2007)

I use them both for applying and both for blending.  224 is good if i want a really light, diffused crease color, and 217 is good for a harsher, deeper line in the crease.  217 is also good for adding a deep color to the outer v.  And I use 217 for pigments.


----------



## Pascal (Jan 5, 2007)

I actually have three blending brushes. #222, #217, and #224. 
222 is used to apply color in the crease
217 is used to buff out the color in the crease 
224 if for softening the color from the crease up to the brow bone. 

224 is for a very airbrushed look, I use it as a finishing brush to help soften everything.
217 is more for blending and buffing.


----------



## JediFarfy (Jan 5, 2007)

Like a lot in here, I use the 217 for application on the lid and 224 pretty much for blending.


----------



## yummy411 (Sep 26, 2007)

*217 v 224*

which is your favorite blending brush?

i was always in love with the 217 and felt like i was missing out on something with the 224. now i have the 224, it's a nice brush but not my holy grail blending brush. i actual like the 217 better right now.. which do you like better 217 or 224 and why?


----------



## Hilly (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: 217 v 224*

I dont own the 224, but I have the 217. I dislike it. But I don't think I use it correctly or something!


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: 217 v 224*

i like them both...i use 217 for crease and blend a little on other people and 224 to blend it all..i dont have my own 217 but i am about to get one


----------



## yummy411 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: 217 v 224*

hey hilly! 
what do you use it with/how do you use it?

i use it to blend concealer and my shadows... i love it... i'm sorry it doesn't work for you.


----------



## yummy411 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: 217 v 224*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anaaliyahfan03* 

 
_i like them both...i use 217 for crease and blend a little on other people and 224 to blend it all..i dont have my own 217 but i am about to get one_

 
cool! i want a second 217 one just for concealer and one for shadows...


----------



## n_c (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: 217 v 224*

I have two 217's (love them), Im probably gonna get a third for concealer cause it works lovely.


----------



## aziajs (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: 217 v 224*

I like the 224.  I'm not crazy about the 217.


----------



## MiCHiE (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: 217 v 224*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I like the 224.  I'm not crazy about the 217._

 
Same here. I think the 224 was one of my first brushes and I LOVE using it in the outer v and crease. I actually have 2 217s, but I only reach for it to apply a light wash to my lid or sometimes to do my highlight. I could totally live with my 224 and 272 if I had to.


----------



## yummy411 (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: 217 v 224*

thanks guys!!


----------



## lipshock (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: 217 v 224*

224 for blending all the way.

I have the 217 and I barely reach for it.


----------



## AppleDiva (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: 217 v 224*

I love them both, but I find I reach for 224 first then I use the 217 (for lighter  colors)


----------



## AppleDiva (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: 217 v 224*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yummy411* 

 
_cool! i want a second 217 one just for concealer and one for shadows..._

 
Get it Get it!!


----------



## yummy411 (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: 217 v 224*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AppleDiva* 

 
_Get it Get it!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
such the enable! sheesh! LOL


----------



## Danapotter (Sep 29, 2007)

I like the 224 for a light wash of color and the ultimate blending tool! I tried out the 217 at the store and did not think it was amazing.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Oct 3, 2007)

I like the 224 for blending, a sublte wash of color in the crease, and for adding a touch of color to the outer-V.  I like the 217 for laying down color on the lid and blending.  I wish I had 5 of them, seriously.  And it is also great for paints.


----------



## Danapotter (Nov 1, 2007)

Just wanted to update and say the 217 is awesome, it is so much better than the 224! The 217 is much easier to blend with, and it can be used to get that nice wash of color. It is much more easier to handle and use in my opinion!

WOOT! for the 217!


----------



## threelittlebirds (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm asian and I have no eyelid folds.  I have both brushes and I rarely ever use the 224 for blending.  It's too flimsy and just doesn't blend well enough, due to the shape of my eye.  The 217 is much, much better in my opinion.


----------



## Seeking Refuge (Nov 11, 2007)

I guess I've come to the conclusion that I will just end up buying the 217, 222 and the 224 all together. Otherwise, there is no real way to decide which I like better for which applications or jobs.


----------

